# Bathtub drain location



## kendallk (Nov 11, 2007)

Remodeling a bathroom and removing small tub. The drain is 13 inches from the wall in a concrete floor slab. New tub will probably be 36 inches wide with more offset from wall. Probably require the new tub drain to be 6 inches away from current drain. Would this require breaking the concrete and moving drain or is there offset drain plumbing available?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the height from the floor to the bottom of the tub? If it's enough you could plumb it back with pipe, so I'm assuming it's not enough(I.E.-sitting right on the slab???) or you wouldn't be asking. There's no offset I know of that will go 6". Sorry...sounds like you need to get out the demo saw and sledge.

On the good side, it's only 6". It won't be too bad. Good luck.


----------



## kendallk (Nov 11, 2007)

jproffer said:


> What is the height from the floor to the bottom of the tub? If it's enough you could plumb it back with pipe, so I'm assuming it's not enough(I.E.-sitting right on the slab???) or you wouldn't be asking. There's no offset I know of that will go 6". Sorry...sounds like you need to get out the demo saw and sledge.
> 
> On the good side, it's only 6". It won't be too bad. Good luck.


Right now the tub is a cast iron, one side finished, that is sitting on the floor. Wife wants a built in and I have not chosen a tub because I want to make sure I'm getting the one that would be the easiest install and still meet her criteria of being built in.

When the builder installed it appears he broke out concrete to a level about about 3 in. below top of concrete to make his connection.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

If it's a drop in tub you could probably raise the tub a couple inches and run your drain over. With a drop in you won't notice it's raised like you would with a normal tub.


----------

